# 2000 GLE AC Compressor



## rjr2142 (Mar 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a decent mechanic/shop in Jacksonville, Fla to R & R compressor?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I live in Jacksonville florida myself,and have a 99 GLE,Think my Compressor is ready to go any day now,but good news the compressor is easy to change on altima,dont have to remove other parts its just 2 bolts,and the hoses,done in an Hour,dont let anyone rip you off,as far as mechanics go,all in jacksonville are crooks ,thats why i do my own work!!!,dont know the name its on atlantic blvd near Southside blvd,they specialize in nissans,hear they do great work,Also Westside automotive on cassat is very good and honest,a friend of a close friend OWNS it


----------

